# [ORTHOGRAPHE] trop c trop

## strawberrix

Je vais faire le rabat-joie  :Embarassed:  mais je me sens obligé de réagir à une faute d'orthographe qui devient une règle (ou du moins j'en ai l'impression) dans ce forum. Je le fis remarquer cette après-midi mais je l'ai encore lu deux fois à l'instant alors je craque.

Je signale donc que "en faite" n'existe pas sous cette forme, mais s'écrit "en fait" (ds les faits) ou encore "en fête" voire "amphèt" (celui-ci est limite, je vous l'accorde). "Faîte" existe aussi (être au faîte de). 

Finalement, ça devrait faire plaisir puisque ca permet d'enlever une lettre  :Very Happy: 

Non, pas la tête, Aïe, vous me fête mal  :Wink: 

----------

## Doudou

ta cause est noble!   :Laughing: 

----------

## fribadeau

 *Quote:*   

> ... Je l'ai fais remarquer ...

 

Avec "fait" au lieu de "fais" ca sra supair   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

Ceci dit, tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Je suis pour que l'on fasse tous des efforts...

----------

## yoyo

 *strawberrix wrote:*   

> Non, pas la tête, Aïe, vous me fête mal 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *Doudou wrote:*   

> ta cause est noble!

  ton combat est juste mais les moulins sont trop grands...   :Wink: 

----------

## gwenn

Un autre point agaçant avec les fautes d'orthographe, c'est que lors de recherches, certains messages n'apparaîtront pas uniquement parce que l'auteur a mal orthographié un mot utilisé dans la recherche  :Sad: 

----------

## cylgalad

Ca fait un bail que j'essaye de faire comprendre l'importance d'écrire avec un minimum de correction dans notre belle langue.

Mon rêve serait d'ajouter un correcteur orthographique dans les champs d'éditions, avis aux développeurs !

Il me semble évident que nombre de gens ne se relise même pas, que d'écrire en style "sms" avec pleins de fautes d'orthographe et de grammaire fasse "branché" (ou "brancher" dans leur style d'absence totale d'intelligence...  :Laughing:  ).

Sachez que vos fautes sont souvent les symptômes de disfonctionnements (parfois graves comme la dyslexie, si, si, j'en ai vu !).

Par exemple beaucoup sont incapables d'écrire le son "é" final d'un verbe du 1er groupe (ceux en -er...). Pourtant un truc simple permet de s'y retrouver (un "tip" comme on dit en franglais...), il suffit de remplacer le verbe de 1er groupe par un verbe du 3ème, comme "perdre" : j'ai perdu donc j'ai pensé

On parle de perdre donc on parle de penser.

Aussi j'en ai marre de voir "c'est" (qui n'est pas déjà pas très joli à la base !) écrit "c", "j'ai" écrit "g", "de" écrit "2" (merci les ricains...) etc.. et au chapitre des abbréviations, il en existe des tas parfaitement standardisées, comme "tt" pour "tout", "tte" pour "toute", "ts" pour "tous", "ttes" pour "toutes", etc...

Le problème c'est qu'à force de lire des textes écrits par des illettrés, on en finit par devenir aussi cons qu'eux, d'ailleurs je suis à peu près sur de faire des fautes quelque part !

Enfin le pire que j'ai vu ce sont les débiles profonds qui sont assez cons pour filer du fric en envoyant des sms sur "Game One" le soir, là c'est le top du top, j'en ai honte d'être francophone !

Un peu de littérature pour finir (un classique) :

 *Quote:*   

> Il est certains esprits dont les sombres pensées
> 
> Sont d'un nuage épais toujours embarrassées ;
> 
> Le jour de la raison ne le saurait percer.
> ...

 

Boileau, L'Art Poétique, Chant ILast edited by cylgalad on Wed Oct 15, 2003 8:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Le problème c'est qu'à force de lire des textes écrits par des illettrés, on en finit par devenir aussi cons qu'eux.

 

D'où l'intérêt de lire autre chose que les forums et autre channel irc.

Il existe encore (mais pour combien de temps) des petits cubes de papier qu'on appelle livres et qui sont généralement passés au correcteur orthographique   :Rolling Eyes:  . Et même, parfois, il est humain le correcteur orthographique (et oui, ça existe encore ...).

Et pour les moins courageux (comme moi   :Rolling Eyes:  ), les bandes dessinées sont également passées au correcteur orthographique.

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Une des solutions serait d'ajouter un correcteur orthographique dans les champs d'éditions (mon rêve  )

 

Là, il y a intérêt à avoir un serveur bien costaud   :Wink:  .

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Un peu de littérature pour finir (un classique) :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Il est certains esprits dont les sombres pensées
> 
> Sont d'un nuage épais toujours embarrassées ;
> ...

 

Un peu de culture ne fait jamais de mal mais les mots, même s'ils arrivent aisément, peuvent être mal orthographiés   :Wink:  .

----------

## cylgalad

Hélas il y a de plus en plus de fautes et d'erreurs dans les livres/BDs (sans parler de la télé...)

Pour le correcteur orthographique, je vois plutôt ça du côté client (gnome, kde, ou directement dans le navigateur), aucun serveur ne survivrait s'il devait corriger ne serait-ce que la moitié des fautes  :Laughing: 

----------

## broly

mouha je suisse bienche dacauche avec toiche  !!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Désolé j'ai pas resisté   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sebbb

Je fais parti des gens qui ne savent (et non veulent) pas othographier ou conjuguer certains mots ou verbes.

Cependant je ne suis pas contre le fait d'apprendre à le faire correctement...

Si une faute vous gène faites le savoir à l'auteur du message...

(Je n'en vois pas dans ce message, mais il doit bien y en avoir 1 ou 2...)

SebbbLast edited by sebbb on Wed Oct 15, 2003 2:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yoyo

 *sebbb wrote:*   

> Je fait ...

 

Je fais  :Wink: 

Je reste persuadé que la façon la plus agréable d'apprendre est la lecture (de bouquins, pas de forums   :Very Happy:   ).

----------

## strawberrix

Merci pour les réactions et la relecture.

Je me disais bien que je devais éviter les fautes ds ce message pour ne pas passer pour un ...

Et je la choisis bien  :Rolling Eyes: 

@sebb : "Cependant" 

@cylgalad : -Le style sms m'irrite un peu mais je comprends la démarche, j'utilise moi aussi fréquemment des abréviations (ds, qqch, ... )

- je remplace par "prendre" qui a aussi l'avantage de renseigner sur le genre ( j'ai pris la ... - je l'ai prise)

Et à propos de franglais, existe-t-il un lexique sur les forums ? J'aimerai trouver une jolie traduction à "thread"

----------

## Ni[o

Et puis il y a une différence entre des fautes et ou des erreurs de frappe qui peuvent se glisser involontairement dans nos propos et le style volontaire SMS ou fonétik

Les abréviations courantes passent encore mais faut que les fonétikeurs ou SMSeurs branchés aient bien en tête que c'est pénible de lire leurs propos et donc peu de personnes vont faire l'effort de lire leur propos et donc de leur répondre...

Donc au final, pour 2,5s gagnées en temps de frappe de la question, on a un temps de réponse pouvant avoisiner l'éternité... dommage non ?

On vous demande pas d'avoir 20/20 à la dictée de Pivot mais seulement d'écrire dans un français correct et lisible  :Cool: 

----------

## yoyo

 *strawberrix wrote:*   

> Et à propos de franglais, existe-t-il un lexique sur les forums ? J'aimerai trouver une jolie traduction à "thread"

 

Je crois que la traduction de thread est "fil" (de discussion).

@Ni[o : les erreurs de frappe (coquilles) peuvent être corrigées lorsqu'on relit son post (Prévisualisation) avant de l'envoyer.

En plus la prévisualisation permet de mettre en forme le thread pour qu'il soit plus agréable à lire et cela rejoint ton propos sur les "fonétikeurs".

Bien évidemment, je ne suis pas là avec mon dico à attendre la moindre faute sur le moindre post   :Laughing:  .

Seulement, des personnes font l'effort de me répondre alors je fais l'effort de leur écrire "proprement" ...

----------

## strawberrix

 *Quote:*   

> Je crois que la traduction de thread est "fil" (de discussion).

 

Fil semble correct mais assez peu explicite. Je vais chercher un peu, les québequois ont dûs inventer un joli mot, dans le style courriel, clavardage (c'est plus classieux que mèl ou tchat, non ?)

----------

## knarf

J'apprécie le titre avec "trop c trop".

No comment

----------

## ghoti

 *strawberrix wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Je crois que la traduction de thread est "fil" (de discussion). 
> 
> Fil semble correct mais assez peu explicite. 

 

Sur les groupes de discussion de usenet, on parle souvent d'"enfilade". Le terme me semble assez approprié.

----------

## kwenspc

```

Strawberrix :

Finalement, ça devrait faire plaisir puisque [b]ca[/b] permet d'enlever une lettre

```

...ca c'est pas bien d'écrire "ca" sans cédille... (d'ailleurs je susis même pas sûr que "cédille" s'écrive comme cela.)

non bon ok : les fautes de frappes ça existe. 

d'ailleurs quand j'écris "amphèt" au lieu d' "en fait" c'est à cause d'une faute de frappe je vous le jure!   :Laughing: 

(bon "en fait" c'est parce que je suis en manque...d'amphèt')

et voilà un bô poste made in me qui sert strictement à rien...dslé

----------

## gim

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> non bon ok : les fautes de frappes ça existe.

 

en effet  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

ah bah ça c'est sûrement pas à moi qu'il faut demander d'écrire sasn fautes d'orthographe!  lol    :Laughing: 

(bon c'est vrai c'est assez triste en fait...)

----------

## DuF

moi aussi je trouve que trop c'est trop, mais bon ce qui est évident ne l'est pas pour tout le monde, l'important c'est de faire du mieux que l'on peut, pour ma part je fais en sorte de bien écrire. Il est vrai aussi que le style SMS ça a tendance à me lourder grave surtout que perso vu que je tapes au clavier relativement vite ça ne change pas énormément grand chose.

Dans le genre qui m'énerve, moi c'est plus : connexion qui est remplacé souvent par la version anglaise connection...

----------

## strawberrix

Je vois que finalement je ne suis pas le seul  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> vu que je tapes au clavier relativement vite 

  La, tu touches un point sensible. C'est vrai qu'il faut apprendre à écrire avant d'écrire sans faute. Evidemment, il est plus facile de voir ses fautes lorsqu'on lit ce que l'on écrit (avant même de relire). 

Je me souviens des heures horribles où ma grand-mère (dactylo) me faisais faire des lignes de syllabes sans queue ni tête à la machine et de comment je la maudissais à l'époque ! Je voulais juste dessiner mon premier cercle sur un ordinateur moi. Je suis loin d'être secrétaire mais ça m'aide bien qd même.

Comme tout le monde n'a pas ma grand-mère comme grand-mère, je signale qu'il existait un logiciel pour apprendre (un petit peu au moins) à taper ds le paquet kdeedu. Je ne sais plus comment il s'appele mais en cherchant un peu.. 

Et pour tout ceux qui ne savent pas taper, basculez vers un clavier Dvorak, puisque les QWERTY et AZERTY ont été créés pour ralentir la frappe. Si, si. Les balais des vieilles machines s'emmêlaient à cause de l'agilité des petits doigts des jolies secrétaires.

@kwenspc : je n'ai aucune prétention au sujet de l'orthographe ou la grammaire, (ni même de la vitesse de frappe) mais celle ci m'a sauté aux yeux trop souvent en trop peu de temps. Si c'était le cas, il nous faudrait (tous) commencer par un cours de conjugaison (cf la réponse de fribadeau). 

 *Quote:*   

> Dans le genre qui m'énerve, moi c'est plus : connexion qui est remplacé souvent par la version anglaise connection...

  il y a aussi language à la place de langage.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> "enfilade". Le terme me semble assez approprié.

  Oui mais pas très joli. Comme thread tu me diras  :Wink: 

Mais je suis quand même très heureux de voir un forum francophone aussi dynamique.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Leander256

Pour moi la grammaire et l'orthographe c'est un peu comme un protocole (faisons une comparaison de geek (et laissons pour plus tard le problème du franglais)): Si tout le monde ne respecte pas le protocole, il y a des risques d'incompréhension. Je veux bien reconnaître que certaines règles sont complètement inutiles, contre-intuitives, etc... Mais je pense qu'il faut faire avec.

Le style SMS m'exaspère un peu, à tel point que je n'arrive même pas à m'en servir quand j'en envoie un  :Embarassed: . Je n'ai rien contre des abréviations de temps en temps, mais par contre je n'aime pas les looooooool intempestifs. D'abord en français correct on dit mdr  :Wink: 

Pour ce qui est du franglais, je crois qu'il faut attendre un peu, il y aura forcément des termes français équivalents qui vont se populariser avec le temps, mais ça ne me dérange pas d'utiliser un mot anglais lorsqu'il n'existe pas d'équivalent en français, sinon dans cent ans chaque mot aura cinq sens différents au minimum, et la vie sera une longue suite de quiproquos.

En espérant n'avoir pas été trop saoûlant...

PS: je trouve que le mot enfilade, avec un esprit mal tourné comme le mien, est plutôt une mauvaise idée  :Laughing: 

----------

## strawberrix

 *Quote:*   

> D'abord en français correct on dit mdr

 Ca veut dire quoi exactement mdr ?

 *Quote:*   

> je trouve que le mot enfilade, avec un esprit mal tourné comme le mien, est plutôt une mauvaise idée

  Pas forcément, il se peut qu'il est à peu près le même sens en anglais. Mon Cobuild n'a pas de rubrique argot mais vu les divers sens (notamment quelque chose comme filetage, pas de vis) de thread on doit très vite arriver à ça. Et puis l'argot britannique est immensement riche  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  il y aura forcément des termes français équivalents qui vont se populariser avec le temps

  Pour ça il faut que quelques uns lancent le mouvement, non ? Toubon avait bien fait un essai : mèl, tchat, ... Je les trouve tellement laids que je préfère encore les originaux ! Je vois encore la tête des gens qui ne me connaissaient pas, à l'apéro il y a quelques heures à peine, lorsque la discussion est partie sur les courriels, et à mon avis, ce n'est pas gagné. 

Pour être franc, utiliser des termes étrangers dans un domaine technique ne me dérange absolument pas. J'ai tendance à laisser mon système en anglais. C'est souvent plus simple quand on demande de l'aide à des non-francophones. J'ai déja eu des réponses du type : Tools --> Options --> ... et chez moi c'était Outils --> Préférences --> ... (Coup de chance, je n'avais pas affaire à un russe  :Wink: )

----------

## yuk159

Pour le terme thread il y a bien un mot dans la langue Francaise qui pourrait convenir : Discussion ;)

Bon quand a l'orthographe perso je fais des efforts mais je dois l'avouer : c'est pas ca.

Il y a differentes choses a prendre en compte aussi : 

1) on a le droit d'etre nul ou de se tromper.(bien entendu par respect pour soi meme et pour les autres on a le devoir d'essayer de progresser)

2) on n'a pas toujours le temps de "prendre le temps".(boulot, la copine qui veut un truc super important, la mere au telephone etc...)

Donc perso cela ne me derange pas (au contraire) que l'on me corrige, mais je demande aussi un peu de tolerance tant que mon propos reste comprehensible

Pour finir voila pourquoi j'appreci ce forum : les participants (pour la pluparts) sont concernes et veulent avancer et/ou aider ;)

a+Last edited by yuk159 on Thu Oct 16, 2003 6:18 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cylgalad

mdr : "mort de rire" (que je connaissais avant "lol" d'ailleurs...),  :Laughing:  lol, heu "laugh out loud" ?

yuk159 : discussion  :Very Happy:  "nulle" c'est du féminin  :Exclamation:  tolérance avec un a et oui ton propos reste plus compréhensible que certains  :Smile: 

La traduction "normale" de "thread" est bel et bien "fil", "thread" étant très peu prononçable par un français  :Smile:  donc on peut dire "un fil de discussion". De même "topic" se traduit par "sujet"...

----------

## yuk159

Merci cylgalad, c'est corrige  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yoyo

Hello yuk, content de te retrouver sur ce forum   :Very Happy:  .

 *anne onyme wrote:*   

> on a pas 

 

La négation c'est : "ne ... pas".

Donc ici, "on n'a pas".

C'est délicat car cela se prononce de la même façon. Cette erreur est donc assez récurente.

Le petit "truc" quand on n'est pas sûr : remplacer "on" par "il", "je" ou "nous".

----------

## strawberrix

lol : laughing over line

----------

## Leander256

 *strawberrix wrote:*   

> Ca veut dire quoi exactement mdr ?

 

Ca veut dire "mort de rire", tandis que lol veut dire "laughing out loud", je suppose que si il fallait faire des traductions les deux termes seraient équivalents (bien sûr mot à mot c'est différent).

 *strawberrix wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    il y aura forcément des termes français équivalents qui vont se populariser avec le temps  Pour ça il faut que quelques uns lancent le mouvement, non ? Toubon avait bien fait un essai : mèl, tchat, ... Je les trouve tellement laids que je préfère encore les originaux ! Je vois encore la tête des gens qui ne me connaissaient pas, à l'apéro il y a quelques heures à peine, lorsque la discussion est partie sur les courriels, et à mon avis, ce n'est pas gagné.

 

Justement il faut que des gens les proposent, mais pas forcément un ministre ou un académicien qui ne sait même pas ce qu'est un CDROM. Rappelez-vous, il faut dire cédérom... Utilisera-t-on bientôt des dévédéroms sur un ordinateur? Le terme courriel me dérange déjà beaucoup moins, par contre.

Bref, que le meilleur gagne  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *strawberrix wrote:*   

> lol : laughing over line

 

Non, non, c'est bien la signification donnée par cylgalad/Leander256 qui est correcte :

Laughing Out Loud

En dehors d'internet, on l'utilise également pour "Little Old Lady"

Voir ce glossaire ...

----------

## yuk159

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Hello yuk, content de te retrouver sur ce forum   .
> 
>  *anne onyme wrote:*   on a pas  
> 
> La négation c'est : "ne ... pas".
> ...

 

 :Wink:  c'est corrige et merci pour la tite astuce que j'avais completement oublie

----------

## strawberrix

 *Quote:*   

> Laughing Out Loud 

  je note, merci et pardon

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

Amusez vous à installer ispell/aspell si vous voulez vous entraînez à avoir une orthographe correcte.

Personnellement je fais attention aussi, mais je ne suis qu'un humain ( et bien content de l'être d'ailleurs ). Par contre, je hais le style SMS, on est sur un forum, on a largement le temps de taper correctement, on paye pas les messages au mot donc on peut faire un petit effort.

Le style SMS ça va bien pour une annonce sur un journal où là on paye suivant le nombre de mots que l'on écrit, pas pour un forum.

"t1 j'sais ps ski va pas" <- Ça, c'est le genre de messages auquel je répondrais même pas.

Sur Usenet le style SMS est totalement proscrit et on se fait virer beaucoup plus violemment !

----------

## Arno

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Rappelez-vous, il faut dire cédérom... Utilisera-t-on bientôt des dévédéroms sur un ordinateur?

 

À mon avis, c'est ridicule d'inventer un mot français, comme "cédérom", à partir d'une abréviation anglophone. Cela ne veut rien dire de plus.Last edited by Arno on Tue Oct 21, 2003 8:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gim

 *Arno wrote:*   

>  *Leander256 wrote:*   Rappelez-vous, il faut dire cédérom... Utilisera-t-on bientôt des dévédéroms sur un ordinateur? 
> 
> À mon avis, c'est ridicule d'inventer un mot français, comme "cédérom", à partir d'une abbréviation anglophone. Cela ne veut rien dire de plus.

 

Tout à fait d'accord ! D'ailleurs c'est un peu la même chose pour "mél", quelle horreur ce truc (j'ose pas l'appeller autrement)!

----------

## yoyo

 *gim wrote:*   

> Tout à fait d'accord ! D'ailleurs c'est un peu la même chose pour "mél", quelle horreur ce truc (j'ose pas l'appeller autrement)!

 

Mél, c'est l'abréviation de : "Message ELectronique".

Je pense que cette troncature serait venue naturellement si le mot anglais avait été moins simple (qui dit "network" quand il parle de "réseau" ???).

Mais je suis d'accord pour dire que c'est ridicule pour cédérom !!!

Pourquoi copier une prononciation anglophone ?? Si elle est simple, autant l'utiliser !!!

----------

## cylgalad

cédérom (et dévédérom pour bientôt ?), bogue... C'est vrai que ça craint, mais il faut avoir pitié de ces vieillards de l'Académie  :Laughing: 

Heureusement tout le monde dit cdrom et bug. Perso, je ne dirais jamais autre chose que "bug" car ce mot a toute une histoire...

----------

## yoyo

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Perso, je ne dirais jamais autre chose que "bug" car ce mot a toute une histoire...

 

Cette histoire n'est pas forcément à l'origine du mot "bug"   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## TiFooN

Je suis bien d'accord avec tout ce qui a été dit ici à propos de l'orthographe... Je voulais aussi pousser mon coup de gueule à ces "jeunes" qui ne sont plus capable d'écrire une ligne (un mot?) sans faute. 

Mis à part les correcteurs automatiques, la lecture de "livres" (livres sans image, cela va sans dire), et autres sources d'apprentissage de notre richissime langue française, il suffit souvent de se [g]relire[/g]...

Je voudrais souligner le fait qu'écrire avec des fautes grosses comme des maisons (qu'elles soient d'orthographe, de grammaire ou de frappe), flagrantes de non relecture, est synonyme de manque d'éducation, et de manque de respect envers les lecteurs. 

Et c'est pour cela que je conchie les personnes qui se fichent pas mal de la manière dont ils écrivent, car c'est de ma gueule qu'ils se foutent.

----------

## Corto

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Hélas il y a de plus en plus de fautes et d'erreurs dans les livres/BDs (sans parler de la télé...)

 

Oui c'est d'une tristesse...

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Pour le correcteur orthographique, je vois plutôt ça du côté client (gnome, kde, ou directement dans le navigateur), aucun serveur ne survivrait s'il devait corriger ne serait-ce que la moitié des fautes 

 

A quand un plugin pour firefox !!!???  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pongten

 *TiFooN wrote:*   

> Je voulais aussi pousser mon coup de gueule à ces "jeunes" qui ne sont plus capable d'écrire une ligne (un mot?) sans faute. 
> 
> Mis à part les correcteurs automatiques, la lecture de "livres" (livres sans image, cela va sans dire), et autres sources d'apprentissage de notre richissime langue française, il suffit souvent de se [g]relire[/g]...
> 
> 

 

Ne manquerait-il pas un S à capable et un autre à image ?

/me essaye de progresser en orthographe  :Smile: 

----------

## BobDylan

 *fribadeau wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ... Je l'ai fais remarquer ... 
> 
> Ceci dit, tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Je suis pour que l'on fasse tous des efforts...

 

La faute qui m'énerve le plus n'est pas une faute d'orthographe mais une faute de grammaire.

Ceci dit est incorrect. "Ceci" annonce ce qui va suivre, "Cela" rappelle ce qui a été dit.

C'est une faute que même les grands écrivains font au quotidien.

Alors, brillez en société et épatez vos convives !

Cela dit je ne suis pas sûr que ça intéresse grand monde...

----------

## CryoGen

Il y a aussi le problème de ceux qui ecrivent un pavé sans ponctuation et sans retour à la ligne, c'est carrément illisible et si en plus ils ecrivent en SMS alors là cela devient vraiment galère à lire !

----------

## fafounet

[quote="strawberrix"] *Quote:*   

> D'abord en français correct on dit mdr

 Ca veut dire quoi exactement mdr ?

-> Mort de rire 

Sinon je tiens a dire que c´est bien de pas vouloir faire de fautes d´orthographe mais il faut avoir les moyens ( la par exemple j´ai un clavier allemand alors je peux pas mettre d´accents  :Sad: 

Sinon pour ce qui est du franglais : cela me derange pas d´utiliser des termes anglais a condition que l´on prononce en anglais. C´est ce qu´ils font dans les autres pays et ca sonne mieux quand meme !

----------

